# Glass Sealant... Whats good?... Whats Bad?



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey guys...

I have only ever tried two glass sealants. RainX and Carlack

Have to say i was unimpressed with rainx, didnt really seem to do it for me. But the carlack seemed so much better. 

I have had the carlack on for a few month now but i killed it when i did a detail last week and im looking for a new one. What comes reccomended as im after one which has good durability and works from speeds of about 30+

Thanks Guys :thumb:


----------



## dohc-vtec (Mar 19, 2010)

Gtechniq G1 works good from about 60 kmh onward.. Its sort of fussy to remove the residue though even with G2


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ive had Wolf's Chemicals Glass Guard on for over a month now, seems to force the water off at low speeds (45mph) No Smearing either :thumb:


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

I have the Chemical guys version on working well from about 35 miles an hour when aplied let haze the rub of will leave a some residue... then just get a damp cloth and wipes straight off but i would maybe go for G1 if you want it done and forgetton about


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

G1 is a very durable product,its a long lasting glass sealant like no other.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

I have found I seem to get the same sort of effects as the window specific products by doing a final wipe-down of all glass with the buffing towel used to remove my wax/sealant and surprisingly there are no streaks or adverse effects on the performance of wipers or anything, they work much better and the water just beads/flows off them


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

All my windows are coated with G1, it's a great product.


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

All mine are done with Opti seal, does the job fine and it's one less dedicated product to buy.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I am still using some trade only Nano glass sealant I got years ago...works well lasts well too....I will post up the name later when I get home...cant remember it for the life of me now!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

My favourite's Gtech C3 as it's excellent at low speeds (me being a town-dweller and all). Good value when bought direct with the C1 polish for beforehand in a kit. Lasts a good few months for me. When I run out I'll be getting more.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ITHAQVA said:


> Ive had Wolf's Chemicals Glass Guard on for over a month now, seems to force the water off at low speeds (45mph) No Smearing either :thumb:


Be interesting to see it through the winter, you seem to be a bit brain washed with the wolfs at the moment :lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Flair said:


> All mine are done with Opti seal, does the job fine and it's one less dedicated product to buy.


I like this approach - Optiseal and Dodo Red Mist are two products I like to use on glass, they do the job and seem to last happily without needing a dedicated glass sealant in the armoury.


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Nanolex is a very good product to try. 
and very good value for money. i ve done 3 windscreens and a full car with that i ve only used half a bottle.
check out the sheeting


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

Dave KG said:


> I like this approach - Optiseal and Dodo Red Mist are two products I like to use on glass, they do the job and seem to last happily without needing a dedicated glass sealant in the armoury.


Yeah I've noticed red mist tends to "hang on" to the glass a lot better than paint. Plus the solvents in it seem to clean the glass to a really nice smear free finish. I use it for the inside of the windows also just because of how clear and smear free it leaves the glass.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Sirmally2 said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> I have only ever tried two glass sealants. RainX and Carlack
> 
> ...


#

Nonolex Premium :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Good Shoutout for Gtech glass products then? Both the nanolex and the Gtech look like supurb products....


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

G4 I get the point of....but what's the difference between the G1 and G3M products?


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

just got some Nanolex urban from polished bliss and so far seems to be doing a good job. my glass has never been so clear.
works from around 35 MPH on a discovery (which has a near vertical windscreen compared to most cars)


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> Be interesting to see it through the winter, you seem to be a bit brain washed with the wolfs at the moment :lol:


Me, never  Ok I admit it the wolf has me in its paws AUOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## redspudder (Nov 15, 2009)

Mally if you want cheap as chips Turtlewax clearvue is spot on £5 from Halfrauds but TBH if u have carlack i would stick with it as i think you will be hard pressed to find a better alternative for the price.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Halfords Rain Repellent. Cheap and works well. £5 for a bottle which even if it does not last as long as others on the screen there is enough to do many many applications.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Nanolex Premium is unbeatable in my view.


----------



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

Do you guys get any wiper chattering with dedicated glass coatings?

I tend to get wiper chattering when I'm using dedicated sealants compared to all-rounder products. Very annoying...


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

fishbonezken said:


> Do you guys get any wiper chattering with dedicated glass coatings?
> 
> I tend to get wiper chattering when I'm using dedicated sealants compared to all-rounder products. Very annoying...


I don't get chatter with Nanolex.

I am very careful to make sure the wipers are very clean (I use Tardis to clean them - IPA would be good too) and ensure the glass is as flawless as possible before applying sealant.

I find with Nanolex Premium, a quick flick of the wipers just before moving off it about all that's needed. It's _very_ rare I find the need to use wipers.


----------



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

John @ PB said:


> I don't get chatter with Nanolex.
> 
> I am very careful to make sure the wipers are very clean (I use Tardis to clean them - IPA would be good too) and ensure the glass is as flawless as possible before applying sealant.
> 
> I find with Nanolex Premium, a quick flick of the wipers just before moving off it about all that's needed. It's _very_ rare I find the need to use wipers.


Thanks John, I too clean up the wipers and give them a good compounding and IPA wipedown before application. On certain cars, the wipers swipe very smoothly.

On some, the chatter is really terrible, I also noticed frameless wipers(e.g. VW Golf MK6 wipers) tend to be more prone to chattering. There are wiper blade coatings available but is hard to source for as to my knowledge, are only available from Japan at the moment.

They work by applying a coat of 'carbon' to the rubber, reducing the friction between the rubber blade and the coated glass(which is now 'rougher' due to the many 'peaks' of the coating that cause the hydrophobic effect). However, this rubber coated with carbon will also diminish the lifespan of the coating as it is now more 'abrasive'.

Since you mentioned that Nanolex has almost no chatter, it'll be worth a try...thanks again! 

P.S Yes these coatings do reduce the need to use the wipers, but sometimes there are customers that always set the wipers at maximum speed, even when there isn't much water on the glass. This drastically reduces the lifespan of the coating.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

fishbonezken said:


> Do you guys get any wiper chattering with dedicated glass coatings?
> 
> I tend to get wiper chattering when I'm using dedicated sealants compared to all-rounder products. Very annoying...


I have occasionally but its normally a week or so before the coating fails....


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I use rain x and britemax #6s on mine...

:thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Cheers for all the replies... Nano ex have just released a new one which sounds interesting. I don't mind paying good money for a good product like nanolex or gtech providing they last too


----------



## trackslag (Mar 20, 2011)

We have G1 on our car but replaced the wipers at the same time. (so not chatter)
We find its good at motorway speeds but not great at low speeds 30mph etc normal town driving. Should of went for G3 really in our case.


----------



## Concho (Jan 11, 2011)

Remember I was on about the product my company sells a few months ago, Enduroshield?

It just won a group test in this month's Auto Express mag, got 5 stars:

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/products/products/270946/rain_repellents_tested.html

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/products/products/270979/trico_enduroshield.html


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

Sirmally2 said:


> Cheers for all the replies... Nano ex have just released a new one which sounds interesting. I don't mind paying good money for a good product like nanolex or gtech providing they last too


G1 works from 40-50mph or so, so if you're doing lots of town driving it's not the best option. it will however, outlast any other glass coating, even the nanolex premium, by some margin. mine's been on for over a year and it's still working.

G3 works well from much lower speeds but only lasts about 4 months. this is similar to nanolex urban glass (which is also fantastic).

if you want something durable - G1. hands down. it'll outlast a winter easily and possibly 2. if you do mostly town driving then either G3 or nanolex urban glass. bare in mind though, after about 3 months both products will be performing at similar levels to G1 does after 3 months because they begin to wear out.

several people find G1 hard to apply correctly and get wiper judder, if you do get G1, get fresh blades (or if they are new-ish - just thoroughly clean them!)


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

G1, done my dads car about 4 months ago with it and done my car 2 weeks ago and there was no difference in performance and beading between the 4 month old G1 and the just applied one! Its a fantastic product.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Gtechniq G1 by a country mile !

Applied it to husband's car last July 2010. He did 16000 miles when he noticed that it wasn't shifting the water anymore ( July 2011 ). Re-applied it and working a treat again.

I've had it on my car for 10 months and it's still going strong. Depends on how steeply your windscreen is raked but the water starts to roll off mine from 35 mph (it's a RCZ). Since I've had the car I've probably used my windscreen wipers for total of 1.5 hours in 10 months!

It's my favourite products and it's mesmorising :thumb:


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

Concho said:


> Remember I was on about the product my company sells a few months ago, Enduroshield?
> 
> It just won a group test in this month's Auto Express mag, got 5 stars:
> 
> ...


Because good if they tested it again the big guns.... Gtechniq, or nanolex. 10 weeks just isn't long enough either imo.


----------



## planktom (Jun 15, 2011)

fishbonezken said:


> Thanks John, I too clean up the wipers and give them a good compounding and IPA wipedown before application. On certain cars, the wipers swipe very smoothly.
> 
> On some, the chatter is really terrible, I also noticed frameless wipers(e.g. VW Golf MK6 wipers) tend to be more prone to chattering. There are wiper blade coatings available but is hard to source for as to my knowledge, are only available from Japan at the moment.
> 
> They work by applying a coat of 'carbon' to the rubber, reducing the friction between the rubber blade and the coated glass(which is now 'rougher' due to the many 'peaks' of the coating that cause the hydrophobic effect). However, this rubber coated with carbon will also diminish the lifespan of the coating as it is now more 'abrasive'.....


the original wipers eg for the golk mk6 are coated !its not allowed
to touch the rubber with your naked hands :wave:if you have the ones from bosch there are spare rubbers available :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nanolex Premium :thumb:


----------



## Murzo (Aug 11, 2008)

Have to give another vote for Dodo Juice Red Mist, its awesome, such a versatile product.


----------



## perfect1978 (Jun 11, 2011)

autobrite got one called repel,really good.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

No glass sealant lasts especially on the windscreen so I don't apply anything to it as I had seriously bad wiper judder and smears over winter that was down right dangerous, thanks to the Nanolex sealant. 

I do the side glass but that's it.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> No glass sealant lasts especially on the windscreen so I don't apply anything to it as I had seriously bad wiper judder and smears over winter that was down right dangerous, thanks to the Nanolex sealant.
> 
> I do the side glass but that's it.


G1 lasted 12 months on my windscreen and was still going before i topped it up. i'd say 12 months is pretty good going to be honest. the fact you got juddering suggests you either didn't clean the screen properly, applied too much, didn't buff the residue off properly, didn't clean your blades properly or your blades were old.

so that's why you were moaning on the nanolex thread! instead of moaning wouldn't it have been a good idea to ask how to sort the issue, or ask why it went wrong?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

E21_ross said:


> G1 lasted 12 months on my windscreen and was still going before i topped it up. i'd say 12 months is pretty good going to be honest. the fact you got juddering suggests you either didn't clean the screen properly, applied too much, didn't buff the residue off properly, didn't clean your blades properly or your blades were old.
> 
> so that's why you were moaning on the nanolex thread! instead of moaning wouldn't it have been a good idea to ask how to sort the issue, or ask why it went wrong?


:lol: who are you my father??

jog on mate.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> :lol: who are you my father??
> 
> jog on mate.


no, just someone who is clearly better at reading the manual than you are, and i don't moan and grumble that a product is crap before asking for help without thinking that in any way possible that you might be at fault, and not the product.


----------



## ianstaley (Jul 13, 2011)

*nanolex glass premium*

Jeeze, just been to their site £22 notes plus postage for a 50mil bottle. it.s okay I will just clean the screen a little more offten thanks. £60 odd for a 400mil. eer no way Josay.
:tumbleweed:


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

ianstaley said:


> Jeeze, just been to their site £22 notes plus postage for a 50mil bottle. it.s okay I will just clean the screen a little more offten thanks. £60 odd for a 400mil. eer no way Josay.
> :tumbleweed:


you talking about nanolex i'm guessing? gtechniq don't do 50ml bottles but G1 in 15ml will do the 3 layers to a windscreen twice over, and that's £8. bargain. the gtechniq stuff does seem better priced than nanolex IMO. the sealants aren't there just to make cleaning easier by the way. a while ago we had proper torrential rain, traffic on the motorway doing about 20mph with wipers furiously trying to get water out of the way. i could see perfectly clearly. made that journey so much less stressful than it could have been.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Sirmally2 said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> I have only ever tried two glass sealants. RainX and Carlack
> 
> ...


Nanolex Urban glass sealer


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

G1 is a fantastic product. Durability is amazing!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The G3 is what i personally would go for yes down not to last as long as G1 but im mostly low speed runs and what clears at slow speed clears at higher speeds.

I have the Mer Rainaway on the rover but the Carlack must have nbeen on 8/9 months on the polo that does not do big millage but still going well.


----------

